# Craigavon Area Monthly Meet Up -Brilliant



## Waiting4baby (Oct 28, 2011)

Hi Everyone, 

The monthly meet ups in Craigavon are brilliant, I've met some great folk and felt a lot of support from the group. They run the first Wednesday of every month. I will be helping out with taking the meetings and everyone is very welcome. I remember the first time I attended I was scared!  But honestly it is such a small and friendly group. I never felt pressure to share anymore than I wanted to.
On here is great support but face to face meet ups are just brilliant and I found them very beneficial. 
Anyone interested just message below so I know numbers. I can send directions and answer any further questions if needs be.
See you there


----------



## joanne2001 (Jan 24, 2011)

Just so everyone knows, I also attended this group and found it so helpful, I truly do believe these groups are so important, I was nervous to start with, but everyone is in the same position and can understand how you feel, it really does help


----------

